
We’re on Slack, Join us - cheiVia0
https://creativecommons.org/2016/10/18/slack-announcement/
======
ghaff
Seems like an unnecessary inflammatory headline?

>If you want, you can still get in touch with us via IRC. We built a bridge
from IRC to Slack so you can continue hanging out in #creativecommons on
Freenode if that’s where you feel most comfortable. We’ll also continue to
monitor the IRC channels for those who come looking for support.

------
SomeCallMeTim
Well, the title is a bit inflammatory. Thoughts:

* I have an IRC client installed, yet never use it except in those few cases where the community I need to talk to only uses IRC.

* The few times I've had companies try to make IRC the dominant in-house private communications channel, it's failed utterly despite a lot of people signing on to begin with.

* IRC doesn't make file transfer easy.

* IRC doesn't support voice chat natively.

* IRC doesn't support integration with desktop, mobile, and _email_ easily.

* IRC doesn't keep a forever-history that is instantly available when someone connects to a channel (if it does, then my clients haven't supported such a thing).

* Companies that need to send notifications to your work group (things like Rollup.js or a continuous integration server) all seem to integrate with Slack. Not so much IRC.

* I finally installed Slack to chat with a couple of local tech communities, and quickly discovered that Slack is in fact awesome, in that it does _all of the above_.

Before you tell me how _this_ client does X or _that_ client does Y, well,
I've tried several, and none did all of the above well. Even if there is such
an open source client out there, well, the Slack client does the job well and
everyone already has it installed.

And frankly I don't want Yet Another Chat App to install. The fewer the
better. This is a domain where network effects rule.

------
resfirestar
>Slack is a free messaging and collaboration tool that operates much like IRC,
but allows users to have public and private channels as well as direct
messages.

So…exactly like IRC?

------
niftich
The article's title: "We're on Slack! Join us!"

The submission's original title: "Creative Commons migrates away from open
communication protocols"

Per HN's guidelines [1], "please use the original title, unless it is
misleading or linkbait." This is editorializing on part of the submitter; and
further, I disagree with the implied substance of the submitter's argument.

I think it's nice that they're on Slack now, because it's a platform that's
popular with developers right now. They explain why they think Slack is a
great choice (accessibility, familiarity, popularity, variety of supported
platforms), and as others have pointed out, they are _also_ on IRC and have
bridged their IRC to Slack... so this is a best-of-both-world scenario.

~~~
sctb
Thank you, we've reverted the title to that of the article.

------
meira
This is a stupid move announced in the most stupid way possible. Was it
intentional? CC mission lost a lot of credibility today.

